# Bi-amping the SVS Ultra Towers



## mluc8 (Dec 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried bi-amping the SVS Ultra Towers and if so what did you think of the result? Was there much of an improvement?


----------



## Brigham (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello, i own a pair of SVS Utra Towers and i should say they sound amazing, and for my Bi-amping experience it should be done with very carefull, because when you remove the binding shunts for Bi- amping you get 4 Homs in the upper bindigs and almost 0 Homs in the lower bidings, that connects to the Woofers, so if you using a single amp to Bi-amp the speakers, there would result in a huge unbalance in load, i had burned one amplifier doing this kind of conection.
I strongly recomend aquiring a powerfull amp 250 Watts per chanel, and use the BI-wiring option.


----------



## matmanburg (Apr 28, 2020)

Good information! Would this be same for the Ultra bookshelves? If so, I guess I need go make some changes. 



Brigham said:


> Hello, i own a pair of SVS Utra Towers and i should say they sound amazing, and for my Bi-amping experience it should be done with very carefull, because when you remove the binding shunts for Bi- amping you get 4 Homs in the upper bindigs and almost 0 Homs in the lower bidings, that connects to the Woofers, so if you using a single amp to Bi-amp the speakers, there would result in a huge unbalance in load, i had burned one amplifier doing this kind of conection.
> I strongly recomend aquiring a powerfull amp 250 Watts per chanel, and use the BI-wiring option.


----------



## Brigham (Nov 3, 2019)

matmanburg said:


> Good information! Would this be same for the Ultra bookshelves? If so, I guess I need go make some changes.


Hi Matmanburg.

I advise you to measure the impeadance of those speakers because i never tried one of those, anyways there are only 2 drivers, bi-amping might not get the benefictis you wish, i mainly use bi-amp because my speakers can handle 250 Watts and the amplifier has 4 modules of 120 Watts.
Wish you good luck my friend.
Take care.


----------



## matmanburg (Apr 28, 2020)

Brigham said:


> Hi Matmanburg.
> 
> I advise you to measure the impeadance of those speakers because i never tried one of those, anyways there are only 2 drivers, bi-amping might not get the benefictis you wish, i mainly use bi-amp because my speakers can handle 250 Watts and the amplifier has 4 modules of 120 Watts.
> Wish you good luck my friend.
> Take care.


Wouldn't consider myself an audiophile but just picked up 2 ultra b/s and ultra center this past weekend. I replaced 2 Polk Monitor 60's and CS2 center. I have had the 60's bi-amped for years with a Marantz 6006 and just unplugged and hooked up the SVS and recalibrated. I don't know how to check impedence so I will probably just undo the bi amp and run from one channel so I don't screw up the receiver. Thanks for your response.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wouldn’t worry about it. I have a friend that biamped his UT’s and found NO audible difference at all. Rew also showed no change at his LP. This was with a monolith(ATI) amp.


----------

